
Performance data for LevelDB, Berkley DB and BangDB for Random Operations - aespinoza
http://highscalability.com/blog/2012/11/29/performance-data-for-leveldb-berkley-db-and-bangdb-for-rando.html
======
HarrisonFisk
Looking at the benchmarks, something looks wrong in the graphs. For example,
for one it looks like they were doing from 0-2M ops for the test. Some of the
engines were claimed to do 1M ops per second. That would result in a 2 second
benchmark?

Is a 2 second benchmark actually useful?

------
saurik
OpenLDAP's MDB is also in this space that is new enough that most people
haven't heard of it's exitence.

<http://www.symas.com/mdb/>

